# Msobon's 75G Cube



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Guys I thought I would post some pics as I got a new camera, no macro lens however:


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The rics are very nice and bright but what I like the most is all your montis together keep it up!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice tank, glass has some algae


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Nice tank, glass has some algae


Haha yeah, I didnt prep the tank for pics, it just sort of happened!! Next time I promise no algae!LOL


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice. Noob question - what is the green tipped coral next to the palys in the last pic?

Sean.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

smcx said:


> Very nice. Noob question - what is the green tipped coral next to the palys in the last pic?
> 
> Sean.


Those are mushrooms


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

The psychedelic kind?


----------

